# Exposed binding holes



## sgauto08 (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it mine are the same all you pretty much can do is just dry it off when your done boarding


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

My previous board had some of the mounting holes exposed as well. Rode the board for two years without it ever rusting. Just take your board inside, lean it on its side to dry out.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

The inserts I believe are stainless steel in mass majority which means, rust free.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

That sounds good.

Thanks everyone


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're completely anal about snow getting into binding holes, you can get grub screws.


----------



## authenticK (Dec 2, 2012)

just got a 2013 honeypot demo shipped to me and some of the binding inserts have rust in them.person i bought from is saying it doesn't matter but will accept return if i want too.anyone have opinion on this as none my previous boards have ever had rust in the inserts even after years of riding. this was closest topic i could find so i figured id post in this instead of making new thread


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

authenticK said:


> just got a 2013 honeypot demo shipped to me and some of the binding inserts have rust in them.person i bought from is saying it doesn't matter but will accept return if i want too.anyone have opinion on this as none my previous boards have ever had rust in the inserts even after years of riding. this was closest topic i could find so i figured id post in this instead of making new thread


how deep is the rust? is it just superficial and not deep or is it deep, embedded rust?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Also, is the rust in the binding inserts that you want to use? If so, can you work it out by bolting/unbolting a few times?

Honestly, if it's positions you'll never use I'd just clean it, wd-40 it, and not worry. You'll replace the board before the rust will do any damage to the board itself. (Unless you're planning on re-selling it someday?)

If it's positions you need and you can't clean it out, the board is a doorstop and should be returned asap.


----------



## authenticK (Dec 2, 2012)

alaric said:


> how deep is the rust? is it just superficial and not deep or is it deep, embedded rust?


added some pics of the rust. tryed to get better pics but battery died when ever i had flash on


Donutz said:


> Also, is the rust in the binding inserts that you want to use? If so, can you work it out by bolting/unbolting a few times?
> 
> Honestly, if it's positions you'll never use I'd just clean it, wd-40 it, and not worry. You'll replace the board before the rust will do any damage to the board itself. (Unless you're planning on re-selling it someday?)
> 
> If it's positions you need and you can't clean it out, the board is a doorstop and should be returned asap.


some of the positions with rust i do plan on using but yea tryed bolting unbolting few times removed tiny bit but majority still there, should i try wd40 on those or no


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You could use a finishing tap to clean out the thread.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

grafta said:


> You could use a finishing tap to clean out the thread.


Best answer yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

authenticK said:


> some of the positions with rust i do plan on using but yea tryed bolting unbolting few times removed tiny bit but majority still there, should i try wd40 on those or no


Not sure if wd40 is a good idea when you're gonna want the bolt to stay put :laugh: . If it was mine, I'd clean out the threads as well as possible (using grafta's suggestion if necessary), make sure the interior was thoroughly clean and dry, then mount the bindings with a good dose of blue loctite to make sure that no more air or moisture ever gets at the threads.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I do this with all our boards at the end of the year. 
I also need to do this with many new boards as the glue and junk gets into the inserts not allowing the screws to go in cleanly or square. Lib Tech was the worst with junk from the building process gumming up the inserts.

My middle boys new Forum I just did this and took this pic last night cleaning out the inserts on a brand new board


----------



## authenticK (Dec 2, 2012)

alright thanks for help guys,also what size finishing tap do i need?


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

my holes are partially exposed as well. no problem at all.

just lean it against a wall inside or outside as soon as you're finnished with it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

If I read my tap correctly 5mmx1.00


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Ya I wouldnt worry about it being exposed....just put some hardware in them if it bugs you


----------

